# تفصيل غرف نوم وجلسات وارايك ومكاتب وستائر بجوده عاليه وحسب الطلب



## abddulah (9 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
كماهو بالموضوع وبجوده عاليه 
تصنيع محلي وهناك تحف هدايا جميله وراقيه باسعار اقل 
للاستفسار جوال رقم/0500144476


----------

